# Idiots tubing lower narrows today



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone else see the 4 or 5 stupid frat guys attempting, but failing miserably to run the lower narrows poudre. I drove by to see a ranger pulled over with a throw rope, 3 or 4 dudes in just swimsuits no safety gear whatsoever scattered along the highway. Then I saw about 3 empty tubes/walmart floaty raft things in the big bottom eddy, and 1 or two more tubes in some of the eddies below the higher drops. Anyone else hear about/see this? It didnt look like any major injuries, and I couldnt tell if the ranger had to attempt a rescue or not. I mean the poudre's not very high but these idiots had no idea what they were doing, other than get nominated for darwin awards


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

*i missed it*

Will they do it again? For peanuts?


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

*extra tube (wal-mart floaty thing)*

Do they have one for me ... I'll bring extra helmets, lifejackets and booties (to drink beer out of... Before and after the carnage!)... Get your rope ranger dude... Time to earn your pay.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Somebody needs to file a complaint. Why would anyone in their right mind save a frat boy?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

No pictures? I wish the rangers would come out every time I ran the narrows. Maybe they'd chase my paddle for me!


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

I think that its fuuny that we "the whitewater community" would call them idiots. Maybe they are just testing what is possible? Thats how our sport started. And these days kayakers are dropping crazy ass stuff and it don't matter how much saftey is set, if they bail, thier dead! Now I know that the frat boys were running a plan for complete danger, but hey its thier lives to live or die. Its the rescuers choice to go in after thier ass. Its a judgement call based on their skill. I say let them do thier thing and don't judge. Hell most people think we are idiots for doing what we do. Live and let die.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

How timely: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/morals-in-the-form-of-freedom-44831.html


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

idahofloater said:


> I think that its fuuny that we "the whitewater community" would call them idiots. Maybe they are just testing what is possible? Thats how our sport started. And these days kayakers are dropping crazy ass stuff and it don't matter how much saftey is set, if they bail, thier dead! Now I know that the frat boys were running a plan for complete danger, but hey its thier lives to live or die. Its the rescuers choice to go in after thier ass. Its a judgement call based on their skill. I say let them do thier thing and don't judge. Hell most people think we are idiots for doing what we do. Live and let die.



Absolutely, part of freedom is being free to take risks, even stupid ones. 

The only thing is, if they do get pinned in an undercut or sieve their bodies will pollute people's drinking water... which is gross and means someone will have to go "rescue" the body. This is expensive and not fair to search and rescue persons, so sometimes it's better to have a ranger spend a few minutes to prevent a massive search and rescue event.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Absolutely, part of freedom is being free to take risks, even stupid ones.
> 
> The only thing is, if they do get pinned in an undercut or sieve their bodies will pollute people's drinking water....


Man that explain why the water out that way smells like body oder. :shock:


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

i saw a bunch of folks parked in the lower pullout yesterday afternoon but couldn't figure out what in the hell for. this explains it. i also saw about 10 emergency vehicles coming up canyon as i was headed down. hopefully there were no injuries.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't know if testing whats possible really defines this, when their using inferior equipment, have no safety and no concept of what they are getting themselves into. Most people out to test the limits grasp the ramifications, this is just ignorance.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

well said Idaho floater! If your wondering, the ranger that was there has tubed that very stretch.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

-k- said:


> I don't know if testing whats possible really defines this, when their using inferior equipment, have no safety and no concept of what they are getting themselves into. Most people out to test the limits grasp the ramifications, this is just ignorance.


Something to think about for sure 

If most people really truely grasped the ramifications of thier daily actions then we as a community would have alot to change for sure. Our ignorance has lead us to this point in history for sure. Your insight is far reaching beyond running drops.

So this wasn't a first? wont be a last either.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

It's stupid. Comparing it to experienced athletes pushing the limits of their sport is just silly and stupid, too. 

Problem is... nothing much you can do to prevent people from being stupid and also a drain on resources because of their stupidity.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Anchorless said:


> It's stupid. Comparing it to *experienced athletes* pushing the limits of their sport is just silly and stupid, too.
> .


Athletes (bahahaha) we're athletes now. right on. I'm a athlete. Where is my lettermans jacket? 

You made me laugh, thanks Anchorless. truely a warm thank you goes out.


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

I kayaked it yesterday probably a couple hours before they put on. And honestly, a high school/college swim team member with a tube and a lot of tubing experience would have very little trouble with middle narrows at those flows. I'm not really upset that the ranger pulled them out, but honestly, to tube that part would involve: lean into any rocks, stay in the current, hop back on the tube asap when you fall off, and have limber knees and ankles to prevent foot entrapment.

Again, I'm not saying it is the smartest idea, but its certainly not a "OMG THEY ARE GOING TO DIE!!! PULL THEM OUT RIGHT NOW AND ARREST THEM!!!" moment.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

idahofloater said:


> Athletes (bahahaha) we're athletes now. right on. I'm a athlete. Where is my lettermans jacket?
> 
> You made me laugh, thanks Anchorless. truely a warm thank you goes out.


There's a difference between a class 3 beer drinking weekend warrior noob and those of us who really push our limits, run decent rivers and actually lift and train to get better at kayaking (i.e., Athletic)...maybe you're the former?


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

gannon_w said:


> There's a difference between a class 3 beer drinking weekend warrior noob and those of us who really push our limits, run decent rivers and actually lift and train to get better at kayaking (i.e., Athletic)...maybe you're the former?


 
Ya whatever dude! You have no idea as to my skill set or the tubers skill set - yet you judge.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> There's a difference between a class 3 beer drinking weekend warrior noob and those of us who really push our limits, run decent rivers and actually lift and train to get better at kayaking (i.e., Athletic)...maybe you're the former?


 
Did you pump that ego with an NRS barrel pump or an air compressor?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

did they have a fire pan?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Anchorless said:


> It's stupid. Comparing it to experienced athletes pushing the limits of their sport is just silly and stupid, too.


Your probably right, but not necessarily. Some kayakers like to drop low water rapids in tubes to cool off and have fun, and "push the limits of their sport", which at that particular moment may have been tubing.... 

example: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/class-v-tubin-vallecito-32187.html


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Did they drain their coolers or keep the melt water?


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Next time my 9 year old wants to paddle a tube down Bridges instead of a kayak I'm just going to have to tell him to quit pushing the boundaries of the sport of tubing - next thing I know he'll be trying to enter the Gnarrows race with a tube. 

Disclaimer: Last week my 9 year old spotted a tube while we were on the Bridges run and he finished out the run in the tube using his kayak paddle. He loved it and has since talked about doing the entire Bridges run in a tube.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

lmyers said:


> Your probably right, but not necessarily. Some kayakers like to drop low water rapids in tubes to cool off and have fun, and "push the limits of their sport", which at that particular moment may have been tubing....
> 
> example: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/class-v-tubin-vallecito-32187.html


 
Now thats what I'm saying. Nice post. Its awesome seeing ppl embrace thier sport and take up a notch!!!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol... this thread is a perfect low water thread. Athletes indeed. I've seen most of you paddle and I know most of you throw up after a strenuous take out party. Out of shape couch potatoes! I mean, this sport is demanding and more so in a donut shaped kayak without a paddle, or helmet, and probably sans pfd. The amount of beer curls required is just staggering. I think you're all jealous that the frat boys did it in tubes when most of us wet ourselves the first time we looked at lower narrows. I still wet myself, mind, but I have a dry suit on so no one can tell.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah Idaho...you missed the QUESTION MARK which indicates I don't know your skillset...hence the question mark. So pointing it out means you think we don't know the proper use of a question mark? {Note the use of a question mark at the end of the last statement indicates you do not need to point out whether or not I know if you know the proper meaning of a question mark...unless you do believe most reading this do not understand the proper meaning of a question mark in which case your reply would be informative}


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Hojo,
It was me but I ran it later on a Shamu floatie...but I was wearing arm floaties so don't go saying I had no safety!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> Yeah Idaho...you missed the QUESTION MARK which indicates I don't know your skillset...hence the question mark. So pointing it out means you think we don't know the proper use of a question mark? {Note the use of a question mark at the end of the last statement indicates you do not need to point out whether or not I know if you know the proper meaning of a question mark...unless you do believe most reading this do not understand the proper meaning of a question mark in which case your reply would be informative}


Now now you two... or three. Idaho and Dirtbag have sensitive feelings and grammar isn't a strong point with any kayaker,


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

gannon_w said:


> Yeah Idaho...you missed the QUESTION MARK which indicates I don't know your skillset...hence the question mark. So pointing it out means you think we don't know the proper use of a question mark? {Note the use of a question mark at the end of the last statement indicates you do not need to point out whether or not I know if you know the proper meaning of a question mark...unless you do believe most reading this do not understand the proper meaning of a question mark in which case your reply would be informative}


Ok, man. Don't be yelling at me. I am just not a smart as you are. 

However; I have noticed a number of grammar issues in your post. You really should double space after a period. Three periods in a row are not correct grammar. Please capitalize the first word in the start of your sentences. I just didn’t realize you knew the proper use of a question mark simply because you don’t know the proper use of a period or capitalization and spacing for that matter. Sorry, my bad. I made an assumption that this was not an English course. I was wrong you are right.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Milo-pentameter*



idahofloater said:


> Ok, man. Don't be yelling at me. I am just not a smart as you are.
> 
> However; I have noticed a number of grammar issues in your post. You really should double space after a period. Three periods in a row are not correct grammar. Please capitalize the first word in the start of your sentences. I just didn’t realize you knew the proper use of a question mark simply because you don’t know the proper use of a period or capitalization and spacing for that matter. Sorry, my bad. I made an assumption that this was not an English course. I was wrong you are right.


Actually, the double space is no longer considered appropriate and is technically incorrect. It's a throw back to olden times of typewriters and spacing snafoos that plagued our printing practice. Of course, if you notice, I was taught to double space and it's so ingrained that I just automatically hit the space bar twice. Curse you, high school typing class! So, the double space is RIGHT OUT!

In reality, we should all be posting in what I call milo-pentameter. Much more concise and to the point.

*edit* it would seem that mountainbuzz edits out double spaces. Interesting. Indeed.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job! I didn't know that single spacing was in. It seems that double vs single is a "style" thing. I too am old school and double space. Low water does suck. 

Thanks Hojo.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Idaho,

Hojo is correct. The APA (American Psychology Association) manual, commonly used for publishing guidelines for research, switched from the double to single spacing in the 3rd or 4th edition. I like to double space but publishing a few times really works "the rule" in you. 

Hojo, 
So I think this whole doctor/scientist gig may not be as cool as my new idea. I'm going to apply to Wal-Mart as a flotation device product tester for whitewater applications. I figure the average alligator floatie is class II+ rated but I'm going to run the green race on one to see if we can safely bump it up to 3-. I need some other testers...so as Jerry Maguire would say, "Who's coming with me?"


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> Idaho,
> 
> Hojo is correct. The APA (American Psychology Association) manual, commonly used for publishing guidelines for research, switched from the double to single spacing in the 3rd or 4th edition. I like to double space but publishing a few times really works "the rule" in you.
> 
> ...


I've heard tell about just such testing by raft guides in the Royal Gorge. I'd say if it floats and provides at least 150lbs of lift it's class 3 or better.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Speaking of tubin'....anybody wanna go get sum... I know a perfect run that would take 2 days to get thru...sure there are some "cruxes" or "problems" to solve but it " should" be a go..... This ain't no "beer float" but beer will be brought.... It ain't no "have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich on your fat assed belly" run either... but you can bring that shit if you want.... Low water flows....high excitement action.... No kappa kappa kappas allowed... No face-bookers allowed either....ummmm, there are "some" portages, big walls, lots of scenery, lots of "plants", lots of rapids, lots of scouting, lots of miles, lots of "getting to know" the REAL you, lots of opportunities to get worked, lots of opportunities to high-five, lots of opportunities to "throw the BLACK CLAW( which is only slightly different that the BROWN CLAW).....420tuberCB....


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

milo said:


> Speaking of tubin'....anybody wanna go get sum... I know a perfect run that would take 2 days to get thru...sure there are some "cruxes" or "problems" to solve but it " should" be a go..... This ain't no "beer float" but beer will be brought.... It ain't no "have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich on your fat assed belly" run either... but you can bring that shit if you want.... Low water flows....high excitement action.... No kappa kappa kappas allowed... No face-bookers allowed either....ummmm, there are "some" portages, big walls, lots of scenery, lots of "plants", lots of rapids, lots of scouting, lots of miles, lots of "getting to know" the REAL you, lots of opportunities to get worked, lots of opportunities to high-five, lots of opportunities to "throw the BLACK CLAW( which is only slightly different that the BROWN CLAW).....420tuberCB....


And that would be the grammar I was referring to. Milo, you make it sound so tempting. Stop it you foul tempter! I'll just watch others throw the black claw on vimeo.


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

gannon_w said:


> Idaho,
> 
> Hojo is correct. The APA (American Psychology Association) manual, commonly used for publishing guidelines for research, switched from the double to single spacing in the 3rd or 4th edition. I like to double space but publishing a few times really works "the rule" in you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

gannon_w said:


> ...the 6th Edition APA guidelines have now switched back to double spacing after a period.


Say it ain't so!


----------



## Butsee1 (May 1, 2009)

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

milo said:


> Speaking of tubin'....anybody wanna go get sum... I know a perfect run that would take 2 days to get thru...sure there are some "cruxes" or "problems" to solve but it " should" be a go..... This ain't no "beer float" but beer will be brought.... It ain't no "have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich on your fat assed belly" run either... but you can bring that shit if you want.... Low water flows....high excitement action.... No kappa kappa kappas allowed... No face-bookers allowed either....ummmm, there are "some" portages, big walls, lots of scenery, lots of "plants", lots of rapids, lots of scouting, lots of miles, lots of "getting to know" the REAL you, lots of opportunities to get worked, lots of opportunities to high-five, lots of opportunities to "throw the BLACK CLAW( which is only slightly different that the BROWN CLAW).....420tuberCB....


I'm a little afraid of heights. Can definitely get scared looking at sieves in hard water. So this past weekend I hung my nose over the edge of the BC for the first time looking down at the waterfall and the portage below by some really ugly looking rapids trapped by big ass blocks. Off the hook beautiful but pretty much was an exercise in scaring myself... I think the portage alone rules me out cuz I'm a boat dragger these days... Kudos to you 420tuberCB for getting it done... Kudos to all you guys that run and climb it for keeping that adventure alive.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Hkydef,

What program? That's where I did my doc...my dissertation just squeezed under the 5th ed. I've not read the 6th since I now get/have to follow journal guidelines.


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

gannon_w said:


> Hkydef,
> 
> What program? That's where I did my doc...my dissertation just squeezed under the 5th ed. I've not read the 6th since I now get/have to follow journal guidelines.


Masters in Special Education. Initial Teacher's License. Gotta love the Purdue Owl site. Too bad I couldn't write about the Poudre, the Yampa, the Colorado, or the Ark to get through the program. I would have been happy to cite any of the new or older guidebooks.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

"its so much easier in a tube"... 

Zoltan - YouTube


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Kudos to who? OH 420tuberCB? He dudn't run that shit anymore, just talks it up. He really just wants the black claw thrown as your getting launched off your tube on the M-wave....


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Well at least we've found a mountainbuzz topic that can remain a civil and informative discussion. The only question I have is whether I should I post my future APA punctuation questions in the boaters forum or in the eddy.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

hkydef said:


> gannon_w said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh... (note improper use of periods) My post will, unfortunately, have nothing to do with boating. Just to get you guys caught up, the 6th Edition APA guidelines have now switched back to double spacing after a period. Why would one (me) know this? Just finished my program at UNC and had to learn the 5th Edition and then switch to the 6th in the middle of my writing efforts. Sigh... Sure am glad the Poudre's running right now so I can clear my brain of this crap.
> ...


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Hojo,

Who the hell uses MLA??? According to White (http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=288538, 8/22/2012) "That's like the red-headed bastard step-child of APA."

Note the web citation! Jeeezuus has this turned into a nerdy topic!

Note two, had to edit and add two spaces instead of one after my first question posed as dictated by APA 6th Ed.!

Note three, notice I cite myself as saying something in the past which I say in the current post...circular reference warning in Excel!!!


----------

